
WebSockets for Fun and Profit - chmaynard
https://stackoverflow.blog/2019/12/18/websockets-for-fun-and-profit/
======
maximp
Author here - thanks for sharing! I really enjoyed peeking under the hood of
WebSockets, and learned a bunch. Hope this is helpful to others as well!

~~~
edpichler
Why did you use the word profit on the title? Did I miss something?

~~~
manigandham
"for fun and profit" is a common English idiom used to describe things that
are both interesting and potentially earn money. Since this is stackoverflow,
they earn money with this tech and features of the site.

[https://english.stackexchange.com/questions/323606/whats-
the...](https://english.stackexchange.com/questions/323606/whats-the-meaning-
of-phrase-for-fun-and-profit)

